# Quick bulking meal ideas



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas for a quickly made bulking meal that I can just bung in the microwave. I always have tuna and mayo beans on top and cheese on top of that and just put it in microwave at break at work. I only have 20 minutes for break which is the reason why its gotta be in Tupperware that I can just put in the microwave. Is anyone else in a similar position and what do you do? I'm not interested in butties iv had far to many of them


----------



## powerclean1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

Chicken/fish rice spinach little bit of curry paste for taste usually live of that sometimes add chorizo if feeling like a fat bastard


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Salmon, broccoli, kale, cheese and Mayo 

Mackerel and sardines are a good quick fix, Aldi sell them in little tins and are very high in protein. I usually have mine with bloomer bread and peanut butter


----------



## Codyking (Jul 28, 2015)

I used to eat tuna and mayo religiously mate only thing is Id bored of it but it deffo done the job. I switched to mince meet and pasta and I'd have a pasta sauce with it like bolognase or something load of cheese on top and the bounds soon come  im a hard gainer so could get away with eating that 5 times a day and not get fat. Cheap aswell if u buy in bulk


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

300g lean meat (uncooked weight)

300g brown rice (cooked weight)

3 tbsp olive oil (added to the tupperware once cooked)

salt pepper whatever seasoning. bit of mayo if you wanted.

bout 1000cals.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

armor king said:


> Does anyone have any ideas for a quickly made bulking meal that I can just bung in the microwave. I always have tuna and mayo beans on top and cheese on top of that and just put it in microwave at break at work. I only have 20 minutes for break which is the reason why its gotta be in Tupperware that I can just put in the microwave. Is anyone else in a similar position and what do you do? I'm not interested in butties iv had far to many of them


1 pint of whole milk, 100g oats, 300ml egg whites, 60g whey, 50g peanut butter, 1 banana, sprinkle of cinnammon - blend it all and drink - 1300 calories


----------

